# Steering wheel removal



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Is there anyone who can guide me on how to remove the steering wheel from my car? Does it spin off the threaded rod or is that a nut that unscrews I have tried both ways nothing works


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

All the service manuals have this outlined in the steering section.

Any good auto parts store will have this;


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> All the service manuals have this outlined in the steering section.
> 
> Any good auto parts store will have this;
> View attachment 143204


Sometimes you just make things too easy for people! LOL

Droach, once you buy/rent that tool and you come back and say you still can't get it off with the tool, the trick is to sometimes hit the top of the tool with a couple good sharp wacks after you have tightened it down and it has tension on it, and this will break the steering wheel free from the splined shaft it fits over. If it does not, then tighten the center screw down a tad bit more and repeat. The tension applied on the puller pulling up on the steering wheel and a couple hits will usually do the trick and break it free.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks fellers I figured it out didnt know it took a puller looked through my tools and was able to use a ball joint puller, thnaks, but boy did it ever pop I thought I broke it guess it was so rusty. I oredered all new parts the steering wheel is OE plastic and coming apart. It was wrapped by the ahole I bought the car from.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Very common for these 50+year old wheels to slowly disintegrate. usually a wrap is all that holds them together. This was my wood wheel after being wrapped for 40 years.

(Don't know why the photo is considered sensitive content, its safe to see). 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










After restoration


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

O52 said:


> Very common for these 50+year old wheels to slowly disintegrate. usually a wrap is all that holds them together. This was my wood wheel after being wrapped for 40 years.
> 
> (Don't know why the photo is considered sensitive content, its safe to see).
> View attachment 143207
> ...


Thats what mine looks like sure seems like plastic, Im not sure they made plastic steering wheels though


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

They had a steel core


----------

